# Support for Wacom graphic tablets in 8.0 ?



## etiam (May 16, 2010)

Hi, 
Do you know what is the situation with the input-wacom driver?

I'm a fairly inexperinced user on BSD systems, but what I see is this:
my USB-connected Intuos3 tablet works under a freshly installed PC-BSD 8.0 (FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-P2 as of now), but as a regular mouse rather than with the absolute mapping (which is sort of the point of having a tablet). I assume this means it's using some generic mouse driver rather than input-wacom.

http://www.freshports.org/x11-drivers/input-wacom
seems to indicate that the kernel driver doesn't work under FreeBSD 8.0 (as of version 40.0.8.2.2_6). Am I correct to interpret "the kernel driver" as input-wacom itself? (i.e. the whole driver is broken under FreeBSD 8.0)
If so, does anyone know what the problem is and what kind of timescale are we probably looking at before it is fixed? (A bit of searching seems to indicate the situation has been like this for a bit more than a year?)

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## p5ycho (May 19, 2010)

I had things running on my Thinkpad x60t, but things went belly-up after the Xorg 7.5 update. I don't use the tablet functions that often, so I let it be.
This is an RS232 tablet though.
I guess the USB problems are because of the new USB stack that went stable with 8.0-RELEASE?
You probably want to contact the maintainer, as there isn't much info to be found.


----------

